# Fathers Day weekend shoot at AO Archery



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

OK everyone it's almost that time of year for the Fathers day shoot at AO Archery in Germantown, Ohio. This is a once a year shoot and at no other time will we have the targets set up this way so come out and see just what we have in store for you!!!. This will be a 30 target shoot using almost all brand new McKenzies!!!

Cost to shoot is $10 per shooter and you can shoot on either day.

We will also be raffling off a used, LIFESIZED Moose 3D target. 

Come on out, see the new shop and enjoy a great day of challenging 3D on a very user friendly course (no marathon walking between shots here)

For more information or directions to the shoot please feel free to contact myself via PM here or you can call the shop at 937-859-3015.

Here's a link to the mapquest page for driving directions. AO Archery


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Great thread goofy, We will be using part of the neighbors woods and field. And we will be changing the course a little for sunday so you can shoot it both days.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Just got a few more targets.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Where are all the ttt or bumps.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's one ttt


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I am going to have to bring my son up there. We were going to shoot on Father's Day any way


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Scores will be posted on this thread, if you turn them in.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

It's fast approaching and the course is all layed out. This will be a completely new layout for the AO course...including terrain we've never touched before:zip:


Come on out and see what we have in store for everyone:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Remember everyone if you can't make it out Saturday we'll be shooting Sunday as well:thumbs_up This will be a great way to spend your Fathers day weekend.


Also don't forget about the Moose Target raffle!!!


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

We wish we were gonna be up in Ohio this summer so we could come to your shoot.....looks like a lot of fun....sigh...but oh well....maybe next year....

Your friends from Texas
Kim & Donna Hale


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ao*

What are the registration times for Sat and Sun?


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

8am till dark


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Setting targets today.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I should be there Sunday


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got a good look at the course today....bring your A game cause this is no easy course....wooded tunnel shots, open field shots, uphill, and then there's the gator....or worse yet turkey season.......hope everyone has a great time this weekend and since I will be stuck at work make sure you post up what you thought so I can follow along.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to check it out


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got back, Great Course


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> Just got back, Great Course


Anyone get bitten by the gator, or made a turkey during turkey season.:wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> Anyone get bitten by the gator, or made a turkey during turkey season.:wink:


.........The Gator didnt get me too bad, but the Turkey's got me for two Nickles!......The first one, , I just didnt give it enough yardage....it looked close!......L.O.L....The second one, I have no idea what happened....I had a few of those today, actually ....L.O.L..........Andy's new addition to the shop is NICE!!.......I checked out bow You are selling....Pretty sweet Trykon.........Harperman


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Harperman said:


> .........The Gator didnt get me too bad, but the Turkey's got me for two Nickles!......The first one, , I just didnt give it enough yardage....it looked close!......L.O.L....The second one, I have no idea what happened....I had a few of those today, actually ....L.O.L..........Andy's new addition to the shop is NICE!!.......I checked out bow You are selling....Pretty sweet Trykon.........Harperman



I actually got off work early yesterday and was able to shoot the course....The turkeys tried to get me but I ended up getting a 10 on the first....barely pulled that line...and an 8 on the second...he was out there and my arrow flew to the right just a touch to far. The woods were a killer for me last night (although they were my best set of 10) we had the sun at our backs which made my pins so bright half the time I couldn't see beyond my sight head...thank God for luck because I was able to shoot that back half cleanly which saved my behind....I ended up shooting a 306 in HC.


And since you checked the bow out why didn't you take it home with you?:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh and just to let everyone know it's not to late you can shoot today as well!!!!

What a great way to spend Fathers Day morning!!! 


Come on out and have some fun, only chance you'll have to shoot this course!!! (we're using the neighbors field and woods for over half of the shots:wink: )


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got home. It was a great course and my son and I had a great time. My other son was with me, but his mom forgot to send his bow, but he had fun anyway


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Scores?*

Did someone say the scores would be posted on this thread?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bohunter52 said:


> Did someone say the scores would be posted on this thread?


Gawd.............I hope not!.........L.O.L................Harperman


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

We had 66 shooters and not to many turned there scores in. I got the ones that were turned in, if you want to know how you compared give me a call.


----------

